# One jelly baby = 2.5 miles running!



## Northerner (Mar 16, 2010)

Well, it does for me! A nice day today so I decided to go for a run. I was all psyched up for it, ready to go at 2hrs after breakfast, and tested at 5.3. Grrr!! Felt that was a little low - I'm normally 7-8 at that time. Decided to go for shorter run just in case and had 1 jelly baby to top me up. Took some more along but didn't need them. Ran 2.5 miles and tested - 5.4! So, clearly 1xJB=2.5m


----------



## aymes (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow! My equivalent works out at 2 jelly babies per mile!


----------

